# Infos zu Hawaii???



## Raabiat (26. April 2006)

Hat einer von euch Infos, ob, wo und wie man so ein Big-Game-Tour auf Hawaii buchen kann? Wenn ich schonmal da bin (September,Oktober) würd ich sowas für mein Leben gern mal machen. Ein paar Stunden würden mir schon langen. Selbst als Zuschauer:l:k

Welche Kosten kommen in ungefähr auf mich zu?
Worauf sollte ich achten bei der Buchung?
Welches Wissen/welche Vorerfahrung sollte man ggf. mitbringen?
etc.

Danke#h


----------



## Sailfisch (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Infos zu Hawaii???*

Kann den keiner der erfahrenen Big Gamer helfen? 
Ich persönlich war noch nicht auf Hawaii. Was man so hört soll es sich aber um ein sehr gutes Big Game Revier handeln. Die Preise sind aber eben auch amerikanisch hoch, leider. 
Ich hoffe, hier kommt noch mehr Input.


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Infos zu Hawaii???*

Gib doch mal bei google ein: hawaii angeln anbieter
Waren gleich einige zu finden.:m
besser noch: hawaii fishing


----------



## Conchoolio (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Infos zu Hawaii???*

ich bin zwar nicht der geborene big gamer aber:
vor 2 jahren waren wir auf hawaii (meine ex kam da her). sie hat mir zum birthday die angelfahrt spendiert, was nach dem ich erfahren hab was das kostet doch in 50-50 teilung geendet ist. probleme ein schiff zu finden ist 0 problem in jedem hafen stehen etliche 
ich war mit einem anderen angler an board der aus mexiko kam. war sehr amüsant. gefangen haben wir auch bisschen was aber leider keinen marlin. was ich so lustig fand bei der angelei war das wir asser drillen nix machen mussten. selbst die überwachung der ruten hat einer der mannschaft übernommen. insgesamt waren wir etwa 6 stunden auf dem wasser. das ist zwar nicht viel aber die anfahwege zu den fischgründen sind nicht sehr weit gewesen. unser schwesterschiff hat 2 marlins abgeräumt   die haben dann im hafen gehängt. der eine war sicher 4 meter groß. wahnsinns anblick für jemanden der sonst nur rotaugen stippt |supergri 
ich weiß sonderlich informativ sind diese angaben alle nicht. auf was für ne insel fährst du? auf oahu und big island musst du dir jedenfalls keine gedanken machen das du kein boot findest.


----------



## Raabiat (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Infos zu Hawaii???*

ahhh #6 spitze, gibt ja doch welche die helfen können....
also wir (Freundin darf mit) fahren im September....Tante wohnt in Ewa Beach, Ouahu.

Sie hat schon gesagt, dass Boote finden kein Thema sein wird aber die Preise recht heftig sind....ganztägig allein um die 750€....
shared ab 250€ pro halben tag...

das geht ja noch, so oft komm ich ja nicht dazu....die rotaugen in der heimat haben auch nur annähernd deine beschriebenen Marlin-4m:m

Waren 6 Stunden okay für das Geld und konnte man einiges erleben?

Gibts da irgendwo nen guten TD???

wenn du noch irgend einen Tipp hast wär ich dir echt dankbar#h


----------

